# ASK: Anyone know what may be causing...



## William M. (Oct 7, 2004)

Within the last week, one of my OTA HD stations started giving me trouble on my 811.

It seems the 811 can't lock onto the signal. Signal strength flips from 85% to 92%, information banner, picture and sound flicker on and off as the signal strength moves up and down. All other HD channels display with no problems.

Only "change" I made to 811 was to lock out and hide all the channels I do not normally view (PPV, Adult, Home Shopping, etc.)

I have software ver 281. Anyone have any ideas on what is going on and how to "fix" the problem? 

Thanks in advance!

-Bill M.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Call the station. Remember, the engineers are still learning how to spell "digital", and equipment issues are common.


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

Remove the channel from your programming. Save that set. Next Add DTV and re-enter the channel. Save it. See if that fixes it. There was a Federal mandate that all DTV stations had to do some PSIP work by the end of the year and that screwed with some of the STBs.


----------



## William M. (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions.

I tried removing, saving and then re-adding the station in question but that did not work. I tried rebooting and unplugging the receiver power but, no joy.

I just left a voice mail with the engineering department and I hope they will be able to fix whatever the problem is at their end.

Thanks again.

-Bill M.


----------

